# Can't boot after installing Intel driver



## SusannaC (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello everyone, I hope you can help me.

I am running windows 8. So, tonight I noticed the process iastordatascv.exe was eating about 1GB of memory, the computer being idle. After some investigation in several forums I find out that my version of this Intel driver (11.5) had a major memory leak and that it was recommended I downgrade to version 11.2, which I do. I download the driver from Intel's website and install it, and all is fine. Then it asks me for system reboot. And there is were it all goes downhill. the computer won't boot, just hangs on the dell logo and attempts to repair the system, which it never does. 

The first time it asked about doing a system restore, so I click accept in hopes that it could help. It doesn't. After subsequent tries it doesn't even offer the option to do that anymore. If i go to BIOS everything seems to be in order except for the mSATA device not detected. 

Diagnostics tests come back clean, meaning that I think it's the driver that did something to the Windows install. 

Can somebody please help? This computer is not even a month old, but I already have a lot of stuff in there that I had no time to backup. Any contribution would be much appreciated.

Susanna


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Susanna (and welcome to the forums)


*Quick-fix try:* . . . (Safe Mode)
Since your computer isn't successfully booting, it is supposed to show you an advanced startup menu after two unsuccessful attempts. Let it try again for two more times, and see if the alternative startup menu appears.

The first screen should show *Choose An Option*, and offer several choices, one of them should be *Troubleshoot*. Choose *Troubleshoot*.

The next screen should show you options to *Refresh your PC*, *Reset your PC*, or *Advanced Options*. Choose *Advanced Options*.

The Advanced Options screen contains the options -- System Restore, System Image Recovery, Automatic Repair, Command Prompt, and Startup Settings. Choose *Startup Settings*.

You will then be shown a screen listing various startup options. The one we are interested in here is number 4 on the list, *Enable Safe Mode*. Press the function key *F4* on your keyboard to enable Safe Mode. Then you should see a new blue rectangular option button to Restart. Choose *Restart*, and your computer will reboot into Safe Mode.

Once in Safe Mode, enter your password as usual, and uninstall the Intel Driver from Device Manager. To do this, go to the new Start screen (if you are on the desktop, just tap the Windows key on your keyboard - it toggles between the desktop screen and the Start screen). Start typing Device Manager, and Search will automatically open & show you an icon from which you can start Device Manager. In device manager, click the plus sign (+) in front of the category * IDE ATI/ATAPI controllers*, and then double-click on the item *Intel ICH9M-E/M Sata AHCI controller* and then choose *Uninstall*.

Restart your computer.

If Windows 8 starts your PC with the not-fancy but much less buggy *Standard Sata AHCI controller*, your PC should be back to somewhat normal. Theoretically, the Intel drivers offer advanced performance, but there are so many "known issues" with their storage drivers that I wonder how long it will be until they provide a driver that is truly stable for the majority of Windows 8 PCs.

If Windows 8 happens to try and reinstall an Intel Rapid Storage driver, hopefully it will ask you first if you want to install it. Say no unless it offers a version of at least 11.6.0.1030 for 64-bit systems.

If you are feeling adventurous, and want to see if the 11.6.0.1030 drivers are stable on your system, you can download them & give them a try --- 
the zipped drivers --- http://downloadmirror.intel.com/21852/eng/f6flpy-x64.zip
the release notes --- Intel® Rapid Storage Technology
_______________

If your computer no longer produces any advanced startup screens, you might want to concentrate on saving your personal files first. You could use a bootable DVD such as a Knoppix Linux DVD or CD, and copy your files to a USB stick, external hard drive, or onto a CD/DVD. 

You could also remove the hard drive from the Dell, connect it externally to another PC, and make backup copies of your personal files that way. You'd want a known-clean PC as the helper, and you'd want to take the usual anti-static precautions.
_______________

Once your files are backed up, if the Safe Mode try doesn't work - your options are to:
1) Try to get to Safe Mode in a different manner (a much more complicated way to get there) - [I can provide the details if you should need them]
2) Try a System Refresh (after which you might have to reinstall some programs, but should keep your personal files unaffected).
3) Invoke the built-in Dell Recovery System - which might or might not have intermediate recoveries available (seems to vary by model) .. but which certainly can wipe the entire hard drive clean & restore the hard drive to the factory-original state. You don't want this unless you were able to backup all your personal files, and don't mind reinstalling any programs that you've added since bringing the new PC home.
_______________

I imagine you might have questions - feel free to ask for more info.
Best of luck,
. . . Gary


----------



## SusannaC (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, thanks for your reply  I was getting worried that nobody knew how to fix this.

For some time I could not get into the advanced startup options with the windows 8 install dvd. The option just wasn't there. So what I did is I changed options in BIOS to have a UEFI boot with legacy room. After I did this, the system starts, tells me that it failed starting up, and restarts again, and this is when the advanced startup options finally show. Strangely enough, now they are the only options I see, gone are refresh, reset and troubleshooting.

Anyway, the thing with this... thing is that, even after miraculously getting to the advanced startup options, selecting Safe Mode doesn't do anything. The computer restarts and then it shows me the dialog again. 

After searching around, I decided that I could do a system refresh, since keeping my files is what matters to me right now. So I boot from the dvd to the the option back, only, when I try to do that I tells me the drive in which windows is installed is locked :/ 

I found in here> Qlik Tips: Fix a Windows 8 boot issue a guy that had a problem similar to mine. He assigned a letter to the hidden disk partition that windows uses to copy the files from the install dvd, or so he says. I don't know how to do that, or if doing that is the right way to go. 

I am going crazy here, there are so many courses of action that I just don't know which one to choose. Again, any input will be greatly appreciated, and thanks for your reply


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Your problem might be a little more complicated than I first guessed.

In my quick-fix response, I overlooked a point that you had mentioned: the fact that your mSATA device went missing from your computer's BIOS screens. Does it show up now?

If that mSATA drive doesn't show up in your computer's Bios, you might want to contact Dell first. I looked a little on the Dell forums, and there seems to have been issues with models that have the mSATA 'drives' (SSDs on a miniPCI card) - several Dell XPS model owners were reporting problems right out of the box = and Dell was "fixing" things by sending them new Windows 8 installation DVDs. Just doesn't feel right.

I looked at the link you found, with users tinkering with BCDedit - and that several had success. What I'm not sure of is what impact that success might have on the built-in tools from Dell, or on the security of the otherwise hidden partitions, after assigning them a drive-letter. I wouldn't try any of the BCDedit procedures until you are certain that your mSATA drive is showing up in the BIOS. I also think that you should backup your personal files first - I'd think that a Knoppix DVD would be the easiest way (though if you've an external USB device that you can connect the 3.5" (or 2.5") SATA drive to, you could attach it to another PC externally). I'm assuming that the mSATA SSD device probably holds the Windows 8 boot files, and possibly the operating system. And that your larger SATA drive holds personal files & programs. Just a guess, though - since I haven't seen any of these newest Dells in person yet.

Once you've got your personal files backed up, you might check with Dell to see what they think about the BCDedit idea. They might be able to provide a better long-term solution. Or not. But with your personal data saved ahead of time, you aren't risking much. So far, the customers seem to be getting fairly reasonable help from Dell - those who received new Windows 8 DVDs seem to have had success with them (at least I haven't seen any further posts online from them yet).

Take a look in the Bios & see if the mSATA drive is listed, and if it is, let the computer try to start - if it produces an advanced startup menu of any kind. Even if "Startup Settings" doesn't show up under an "Advanced Options" menu - see if a "Command Prompt" option is offered. If it is, you can enter the command
bcdedit /set {default} safeboot minimal
And then press Enter.

For the above command, try and type it exactly as you see it here. The spaces are important, and the { and } brackets are the ones above the [ and ] keys on your keyboard.

If the computer won't boot into Safe Mode at that point, I think a call to Dell is a good next step - see what they say before trying the BCDedit and assigning the letter to the otherwise hidden partition.

I'll check back to see how you're doing
. . . Gary


P.S. ... is your PC a laptop or desktop? Which model? Thanks!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again


Found a few more interesting items on the Dell site. Have a look, they might have some relevance:

"Windows 8 hangs at Dell logo after shutdown, restart, or hibernation"
**Windows 8 hangs at Dell logo after Shutdown, Restart or Hibernation** - Windows 8 - Software & Operating Systems - Dell Community

Summary of the Dell page:
On some Dell computers using Solid State hard drives (SSD), the computer may hang at the Dell or Alienware logo after a normal restart, shutdown, or hibernation. When the computer attempts to start back up, it attempts to do a fast startup, but cannot because of memory allocation corruption. This can be worked around by changing settings in the BIOS and updating settings in the Intel Rapid Storage Technology software.

______________________

Try resetting your Bios to its Dell-original settings (for example, re-enable UEFI), and make the changes that the article refers to, making sure that SATA is set to ACHI. Then, if your computer can boot into Windows, change the settings they refer to for Intel Rapid Storage. Finally, if you don't already have the updates from their article, try downloading & installing them --- Download Update for Windows 8 for x64-based Systems (KB2756872) from Official Microsoft Download Center


Seems promising -
. . . Gary


----------



## SusannaC (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Gary, thanks again for the reply.

The thing is, the SATA is already set to AHCI in BIOS, and it still won't boot at all. There are only two more options there, ATA and Intel Smart Response, but they were never selected as far as I know. 

After some consideration I decided to just take the computer to the store. It is a Dell Inspiron 5220, by the way. I tried a lot of things to get it to boot again, but I think I'll just have to ask the guys at the store to backup my files and do a clean install. I only hope the Intel drivers won't be a problem again after that. But if they are I am not doing anything about them, haha, seeing as where trying to fix that has lead me. 

I will keep you posted should anything important come up. Thanks!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

iastordatascv.exe could have been safely disabled since it's only used for diagnostic purposes, but when you get the unit back it's better to leave well enough alone as you've learned.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hope it all works out. At least you know you weren't alone in having trouble with the Intel Rapid Storage - and SSD drives - there were an awful lot of folks on the Dell forums having similar headaches.

The 5220 has nice specs. Should be quite a good performer once it's all set.
. . . Gary


----------



## SusannaC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks, that is my hope too. It was working pretty fine before the memory leak thing and all this unfortunate ordeal. Talked to the people at Dell, they are sending me a dvd to sort this all out. Also asked them what would happen if this dvd failed to solved the problem... but they pretty much gave me the run around hahaha. You'd think this dvd would cure cancer too, for all the wonderful things they said about it. Thanks for your support


----------

